# family income supplement



## lorr01 (31 Mar 2010)

hi, 

both my parents were let go from there jobs last year and were on jobseekers benefit, then my mam got a part time job last week working 17.5 hours per week and then they cut there hours down to 15,5 hours per week, but unfortunately my father hasnt been lucky to get a job yet.

 Is it possible for my parents to claim for FIS as she only doing part time and is earning €300 per fortnight. and my dad is not working at all, they have a school going child age 16.
she just started the job so she hasnt got p60;s or tax cert's or payslips yet, Has anyone any idea would FIS work for them please and roughly how much will my dad get for claiming for my mam on his Jobseekers as qualified Adult!, or what way does it work.

thanks very much


----------



## gillarosa (31 Mar 2010)

No, your Mam would need to work a minimum of 19 hours per week to qualify. Is she signing on for the days she is not working? maybe she may have an entitlement there?


----------



## lorr01 (31 Mar 2010)

No, your Mam would need to work a minimum of 19 hours per week to qualify. Is she signing on for the days she is not working? maybe she may have an entitlement there? 

gillarosa, 

No she signed off welfare the minute she told she got the job, but she is working monday to friday for 3.5 hours every mornings (total 17.5 hours), then they cut it down to 3 hours every morning so its now 15 hours per week so she couldnt claim anything as she works every day, is there anything she can do then as the money is not the best to support the family, but it gets her out of the house!


----------



## michaelm (13 Apr 2010)

lorr01 said:


> is there anything she can do then as the money is not the best to support the family


I'd offer to work 20 hours per week for the same money, then apply for FIS if that worked out.


----------



## gillarosa (13 Apr 2010)

michaelm said:


> I'd offer to work 20 hours per week for the same money, then apply for FIS if that worked out.


 
I don't think that would work, the hourly rate would show as less than minimum wage at 19 hours / €150 pw. Maybe if your Mam and Dad go to their SWO with her recent payslips and speak to someone in 'Claims in Progress', it seems he would be able to claim for something for her as she is earning so little.


----------



## michaelm (14 Apr 2010)

gillarosa said:


> I don't think that would work, the hourly rate would show as less than minimum wage at 19 hours / €150 pw.


Yeah, I overlooked that.  In that case, and assuming earnings €10/hour currently, I'd offer to work 19 hours at the minimum wage (€8.65).


----------



## squeky (16 Apr 2010)

michaelm.
Yeah, I overlooked that. In that case, and assuming earnings €10/hour currently, I'd offer to work 19 hours at the minimum wage (€8.65). 


They havent got the work in the company for her to do that! they already cut them down from 17.5 hours to 15 hours..


----------



## squeky (16 Apr 2010)

Gillarosa, 
I don't think that would work, the hourly rate would show as less than minimum wage at 19 hours / €150 pw. Maybe if your Mam and Dad go to their SWO with her recent payslips and speak to someone in 'Claims in Progress', it seems he would be able to claim for something for her as she is earning so little. 

Thanks for your help. they are after stopping my dads Jobseekers Allowance now as his credits have run out or something and they are setting him up with another form of jobseekers, and now he will have to wait a long time now for that claim to be processed as when he finished in his job the last time he was waiting over 9 weeks for the claim to go (to proud to go to the CWO for assistance) through and mam was getting jobseekers also and thats what they lived off!, it very tough now to live off €150pw from her job but she paid fortnightly! ..

thank you


----------



## gipimann (17 Apr 2010)

Squeky,
SW local offices are trying to fast-track claims which are transferring from Jobseeker's Benefit (PRSI-based) to Jobseeker's Allowance (means tested), so the wait may not be as long as he experienced before.


----------



## squeky (17 Apr 2010)

gipimann.

ah thats great thank god for that!!! thanks for all your help to me, and to everybody else.


----------

